# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > آموزش: دانلود نرم افزار تحت ویندوز آموزش XML

## DeveloperStudio

دانلود نرم افزار تحت ویندوز + کتاب آموزش XML

شامل آموزش کامل تمام تکنیک ها و مطالب XML +  مثال های عملی + سورس کد


معرفی نرم افزار آموزش XML :

این نرم افزار تمام مباحث و خواص و امکانات جدید XML  را به همراه مثال های عملی و سورس کد ، آموزش داده است . یک مرجع کامل برای XML   .

----------


## DeveloperStudio

تصاویری از نرم افزار تحت ویندوز آموزش XML :

----------


## DeveloperStudio

به همراه کتاب PDF آموزش فارسی XML

----------


## Mask

> به همراه کتاب PDF آموزش فارسی XML


اینجا محل تبلیغات کتابهای فروشی نیست برادر.

----------


## adonis27

آقا کسی این کتاب رو  دانلود نکرده اگه دارین بذارین ممنون

----------

